# Nicks redfish roundup



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone doing this tourney ???? $5,000.00 pay out 3,000 to 1st place reds.

http://www.nicksseafoodrestaurant.com/tournaments/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive been wanting to fish it the last couple years but always have a schedule conflict. I have some buddies that always fish it in Louisiana and seem to do well.


----------

